# Can budgies get hiccups?



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

My budgies have started to make a sound similar to hiccups. Honestly it could be anything like sneezing or coughing but they look completely healthy, if anything their more active. They're still not tame so I'm reluctant to take them to the vet, I don't want to risk losing trust for a false alarm.
I have the radio on almost all day for them, so I guess they could have learnt a new sound or something. The sound is hard to describe so I'll try and get a video.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Budgies can't get hiccups, as they don't have a diaphragm, but they do make a lot of weird noises! 

If you're not seeing any other symptoms or anything it's likely they picked up a new sound. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Budgies can't get hiccups, as they don't have a diaphragm, but they do make a lot of weird noises!
> 
> If you're not seeing any other symptoms or anything it's likely they picked up a new sound. :thumbsup:


This makes me feel better, thanks.


----------



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

Smol mimics my cough ALL the time. It sounds just like me coughing. It's freaky. I have asthma so I cough quite often.

Do you get the hiccups ever? They may even just be mimicking you!


----------

